# Are there ceremonial soldiers in your city? What do they guard?



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

I thought it would be nice to show the ceremonial soldiers of our cities (for example, London's Royal Guards or the Vatican's Swiss Guard).

I'll start, with Buenos Aires' Regiment of Mounted Grenadiers, which serve as the presidential guard, guarding the Casa Rosada (Pink House, government palace) and they also guard the Metropolitan Cathedral.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

U.S. Navy Ceremonial Guard at the White House. by george_silv, on Flickr


The U.S. Navy Ceremonial Guard stands in formation during the St. Patrick’s Day parade in New York. by Official U.S. Navy Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

U.S. Navy Ceremonial Guard prepare to entertain during event at National Harbor. by Official U.S. Navy Imagery, on Flickr


Sailors perform during an outdoor reception at the National Harbor. by Official U.S. Navy Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*ISTANA SINGAPORE* - President's official residence

Changing of Guards @ Istana 4 by GeekSean, on Flickr

Singapore by Plumbline, on Flickr

Singapore by Plumbline, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

The guards at the Rizal Monument, Manila kay:

Jose Rizal is the national hero of the Philippines.


Rizal Monument by raymond_dp, on Flickr


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

*Mexico City*


Izamiento de la Bandera Nacional por octaviusmex, en Flickr


Izamiento de la Bandera Nacional por octaviusmex, en Flickr


Izamiento de la Bandera Nacional por octaviusmex, en Flickr


Zocalo de la Ciudad de Mexico por varces, en Flickr


----------

